# Help! Our Poor Orange Tree!



## imp (Jul 15, 2015)

WE bought this Valencia Orange tree about two years ago, near death, in Wally's scrap heap. It's been struggling, I've given it root stimulator, etc., and this summer it finally is putting new growth on. But, discoloration of a lot of the old growth, and yellowing, has me concerned. I was wondering if any of you Californios or other folks in the "citrus" climate, might have some tips for us. Thank you!    imp






It's staked to help prevent wind damage. Wire mesh to keep the always-hungry rabbits out! Sorry, took pic at bad time, late afternoon.





Browning, yellowed leaves, new growth visible, too. I know citrus is delicate, but that's about ALL I know. The temp. today, 108, humidity 14%.


----------

